# The Fermi Owners Club



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 31, 2010)

****Welcome to the Fermi Owners Club****​








*This club is for people who own any of nvidia's fermi GT4xx cards. *
*This includes GTX460(both memory versions), GTX465, GTX470, and GTX480*



*To be a part of the club all you must do is post a screen shot of GPU-z, Afterburner or whatever you use to overclock your card, a little notepad windows with your TPU username in it, and an actual picture of your card. Simple as that.*​
*Once i see that you have proof that you own the card i will put you in as a member of the club under that card​*


GTX480













GTX470





*Owners:

nvidiaintelftw --- Asus GTX470
(FIH) The Don --- Gainward GTX470
blu3flannel --- Evga GTX470*​
GTX465






GTX460





*Owners:

erek --- Evga GTX460 768mb
Dj-electriC --- Sparkle & Gainward GTX460 768mb SLI*​


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 31, 2010)

You do realize there is already a 470/480 and a 460 clubhouse right?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 31, 2010)

they arent in the same exact club though its just a 480 and 470 and then the 460 one is seperate. i wanted to make one that would bring them all together


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 2, 2010)

haha u forgot the GTX430, 440 & GTX450 all should be build on the GF104 core bcs it's an awesome core xD

http://www.guru3d.com/news/geforce-gtx-450-440-and-430-specs-surface/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> haha u forgot the GTX430, 440 & GTX450 all should be build on the GF104 core bcs it's an awesome core xD
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news/geforce-gtx-450-440-and-430-specs-surface/



well yeah when those are released ill put them up


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 2, 2010)

well really only GF100 is fermi anything else is fail


----------



## erek (Sep 2, 2010)

EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SuperClocked 768MB


----------



## erek (Sep 2, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> well really only GF100 is fermi anything else is fail



what's the GF104 codename then?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> well really only GF100 is fermi anything else is fail



go troll somewhere else


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

erek said:


> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/09/01/8dc.png
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 460 SuperClocked 768MB



for me to believe that post. it needs to be a screenshot/screeny so i can see your desktop background and everything with a little notepad window opened up saying erek @ TPU


----------



## erek (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Get the dick outta your ass,i was making a sarcastic comment. You join two days ago and think you run this joint? You got another thing coming



so now are you assuming im a noob. because i was a member of OCN for 4 years. i just moved to here because of was sick of everything going on there


EDIT: your in erek


I just got to come up with a little link thing to this club thread for you to put in your signature to tell everyone your apart of it


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 3, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Get the dick outta your ass,i was making a sarcastic comment. You join two days ago and think you run this joint? You got another thing coming



Do a post search on him.  Most of them are belittling, contrary, and at the best, very abrupt.  Red flags went up when he started jumping on Cd in another post.  Things are very different at OCN:shadedshu


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 3, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Do a post search on him.  Most of them are belittling, contrary, and at the best, very abrupt.  Red flags went up when he started jumping on Cd in another post.  Things are very different at OCN:shadedshu



i didnt do anything to CD. i just want to get my point across. CD and i are buds


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 3, 2010)

stay on topic or this will be closed, thanks!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

got a 470


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 11, 2010)

What sort of voltage are the cards using?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

i just ran the highest i could 1.087v 

havent tried a higher oc yet though, and dont really see a need for it neither  but i DO feel a difference in Mafia II, when running at stock speeds it kinda laggs a bit in full HD, but with that oc it runs very smooth without lagg


----------



## claylomax (Sep 11, 2010)

If I set my card with the highest voltage allowed on MSI Afterburner 1.138 my psu shuts down, must be the OCP. I just posted my last two runs on the Vantage thread.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> got a 470
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100911/06 4.0.jpg



you in. thank you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 11, 2010)

claylomax said:


> If I set my card with the highest voltage allowed on MSI Afterburner 1.138 my psu shuts down, must be the OCP. I just posted my last two runs on the Vantage thread.



would you like to be in the club an be the first gtx480 owner of it?


----------



## Techtu (Sep 11, 2010)

I has a 460, will post screenie later, for now though I just thought I'd point out to you "nvidiaintelftw" that it's not allowed to be posting twice or more (in a row) in a thread, your best bet is to EDIT the original thread 

Just thought I'd let you know before you get a little telling off for that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 11, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I has a 460, will post screenie later, for now though I just thought I'd point out to you "nvidiaintelftw" that it's not allowed to be posting twice or more in a thread, your best bet is to EDIT the original thread
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know before you get a little telling off for that.



oh i know. i just lazy sometimes


you can post twice in a thread but not one after another to bump it unless its been 24 hours


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 11, 2010)

claylomax said:


> If I set my card with the highest voltage allowed on MSI Afterburner 1.138 my psu shuts down, must be the OCP. I just posted my last two runs on the Vantage thread.



Sounds like your psu isnt enough for the card if it is doing that


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 17, 2010)

Another 470 guy here.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> http://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy142/blu3flannel/4703dmark06.png
> 
> Another 470 guy here.



congrats on being the first evga gtx470 owner of the club


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 18, 2010)

may i join? 







ill get the second 460 in 3 days.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> may i join?
> 
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/5329/fermiclubist.png
> 
> ill get the second 460 in 3 days.



for sure. nice overclock there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 18, 2010)

thats a beasty card youve got there


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2010)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> may i join?
> 
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/5329/fermiclubist.png
> 
> ill get the second 460 in 3 days.



first sli owner


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 18, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> congrats on being the first evga gtx470 owner of the club



Woohoo! Pretty sweet. 

EDIT: So is this:



Dj-ElectriC said:


> may i join?
> 
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/5329/fermiclubist.png
> 
> ill get the second 460 in 3 days.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 18, 2010)

oh here's a legit pic, like the rules of this theard sais

f*d up with the nick nvm...





im realy waiting for the second GTX460, hmm i got a spare 8800GT. should i use it as a dedi physx card? (man, 3 nvidia gpus in my system - thats beeing green... [or not rly  ] )


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone want to volunteer and make us a Sig emblem thing for this club??? I dont know how to make them or have paintshop so. Just make some options and then we can all vote on them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

find stefanels, he does nice sigpics


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

latest score


----------

